# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > The Carolinas and Georgia  Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Georgia on My Mind

## amyb

Tomorrow I head to Athens GA via Atlanta for a few days. I am looking forward to sampling Southern hospitality and Southern cooking along with exploring this historic area. I get to spend time with my twin brother and that is always a hoot! I am also linking up with a new friend. I will try to keep us both out of trouble and will let you know about my adventures in more detail when I get back.  Amy

----------


## GramChop

why heaven forbid....don't you dare stay out of trouble!  that's what makes the south so much fun!  have a mint julep AND a sazerac ...both in the same day!  get wild, amy...

happy trails and take lots of photos!

----------


## amyb

I am looking forward to a major photo shoot. The mint julep I have heard of, natch. The sazerac will be a new experience. By the way, is it a drink or a pastry?

----------


## GramChop

Everything you've ever wanted to know about Sazerac 

be careful...it's been used as truth serum!

----------


## amyb

Lucky me, absinthe is not outlawed anymore.

----------


## GramChop

even if it were, this is the south....we're above the liquor law.  remember, we can walk the streets with open containers down here!  heck, we have drive-thru daiquiri stores!

----------


## amyb

I see I am in for a Southern education as well. I accept the challenge.  Will try new things.

----------


## GramChop

that's my soul sister!!!!  i knew you were an adventureous girl!!  you're going to have a wonderful time.

----------


## phil62

The Eagle has landed!!! Just heard from Amy and she is in Georgia. The first thing she asked me is "what's happening on the forum". The woman is possessed. 

Phil

----------


## MIke R

tell her I'm heading her way Thursday...fly into Knoxville..then a short car ride to Robbinsville NC and on to Lake Santeetiah.....some of our biking will be in North Georgia....if she wants to party with a bunch of crazy bikers tell her to come on over

----------


## GramChop

thanks for the update, phil!  i'm glad she made it safely.  now, the south will never be the same!!!!

----------


## Erma

Just back from a great day with Amy :)  We took a jaunt over to Madison for the day.  Lunch at the Chop House & dinner with her Brother at Town 220.  Wonderful day of walking the town and perusing the shops.

We avoided being arrested...but there is always tomorrow   :blush: 

The weather in Georgia was more than cooperative and a nice day for the top down.  If you get on the computer tonight Amy - I HAVE TAN LINES from today YIKES.  A terrible condition  :crazy:

----------


## GramChop

i'm so glad you girls are having a good time.  i was concerned about amy's root canal.  i assume it went well.

thanks for the update, erma!  i look forward to the posting of your mug shots later in the trip!

----------


## MIke R

greetings from Lake Santeetiah...the dogwoods and crepe myrtles are in full bloom....warm...... party tonight on the boat deck Amy...only 3 hours away..plenty of peach moonshine!

----------


## GramChop

i can see it now...erma and amy taking a road trip to drink peach moonshine with mikeR.....look out !!!!

----------


## Erma

First off - the root canal seems to be a total success :)  Kudo's to Amy's twin Brother Alan for a fantastic job.

Our adventure this morning kept us in Athens since Amy had to be back to the dental chair by 12.

First up was a trip to my local roaster for a refill of beans and a chance for Amy to see a micro roasting coffee business with a purpose.  Ben from  1000 Faces Coffee took time out of a busy morning to entertain and educate us on coffee and personally made Amy a cappuccino that she said rivaled the former "best" in Italy.  Next up Dave explained his roasting process up close and personal.  "Sidamo" (Ethiopian) was in the machine and we watched as it went through the process.  At the same time Ben was completing a couple of cups of the brew for he and I to sample.  I think that Amy really enjoyed this unexpected stop :)  We both came away with a great stash of beans and I hope she enjoys sharing coffee with Phil on Saturday morning.  

As a side I truly enjoy the relationship I have with Ben and 1000 Faces.  They are so much more than a coffee supplier!  On multiple times they've work in conjunction with our local art house theatre,  Ciné, to host movies such as Black Gold and the High Price of Sugar; fund raising events for the "Bottles for Babies" project in Guatemala (Finca El Injerto is their coffee from this region); the Red Ribbon Roast that supports AIDS Athens; and fundraising for local schools (nice alternative to candy and magazines!).  Of course there is more but I wanted to give you an  idea of the depth that Ben and the team go to be beyond ordinary. If you like what they stand for give them a try - they ship :)

Next up Amy proposed a visit to the T.R.R. Cobb House  Luck was just on our side as the curator, Mr. Sam Thomas, was available and offered us a personal tour of the home.  Beautiful restoration and interesting story of the family and Mr. Cobb.  I only wish we had a bit more time to explore the gardens but alas part two of Amy's root canal awaited....but not before a very quick lunch at the Clocked Restaurant Diner

Then I was off to Washington (Georgia!) for a business meeting but I did get to stop in to see Amy one last time on the way home.  She was quite content in the lobby reading her book and looking forward to a wonderful evening with her Brother.  I think sushi was mentioned :)

Here is where I just have to thank Amy-I experienced so many things over the last two days that honestly go unnoticed to a native.  What fun to learn about and enjoy my State because of a visit from a wonderful woman.  The weather yesterday was perfect for wandering around Madison and today we fit in a few select sites during a short morning visit.  I hate that Amy had a tooth problem but we made the best of it!  Best of all - we managed to keep out of serious trouble.  No mug shots.

Missy - you'll have to wait for Amy to return home for the photo part of the program. 

Mike- what day will you guys be in North Georgia?  I got boned by the husband - he's doing some 6 hour enduro race on Saturday at Durham Town Plantation.  Where will you be on Sunday?  I'll ride around town on the KTM but no way in the mountains.  Sometimes being a pilon stinks.  Amy is on antibiotics so no drinking for her.  Be safe riding no matter what.  Hope to hear from you.

----------


## MIke R

Erma..given the iffy weather we will be riding relatively close..the Highlands...Cashier..the Dragon...the Skyway...probably wont make it to N Georgia....and by the way the expression "getting boned by the husband" has a totally different meaning up north.....LOL


gotta go....Carolina BBQ is ready to eat!!!

----------


## phil62

Erma, thanks for babysitting my bride. I spoke with her this afternoon, and she was really enjoying her time with you. BTW, in line with MikeR's comment, I wouldn't go around talking about being boned by the husband, unless, of course, you're bragging.

Hope to meet up with you and your husband on SBH sometime. 

Phil

----------


## MIke R

Hope you girls are having a better day than us...no riding today....lots of rain....weekend forecast is good however..

lazy day on the lake.....maybe I'll go fishing if the rain lightens up a bit

----------


## GramChop

i was trying to be polite and not snicker at the phrase being discussed, erma.  however, i did find it amusing.  i'm sure you didn't mean it the way my dirty mind filtered it, but it was amusing, nonetheless!

----------


## Erma

Okay, I feel an Ashley coming on here :)

We are more discrete around these parts than to discuss private matters  :blush:   BUT I will tell you that I was quite tired when I wrote that post and even looking at it now I can't believe I used "doing some".  That is embarrassing more so than boning.  I promise I did not mean to infer "that".  I just didn't really want to use 'screwed' but how the heck do you explain what he did??  I told him about the ride back in March....No matter what way I try to explain it I only come up with slightly inappropriate words.  I think everyone get's the picture :)

To make up for it he is trying to buy the tire that we need for our 2-up bike so that if possible we can ride on Sunday. (again, he knew to buy this tire last month...)  What can I say...

Thanks for the yankee lesson of the day.  I look forward to additional input on the proper word for this situation.

On another note- this is a sad day...no Amy Adventures.  She is headed to ATL for the ride back to LI.  I hope that she and her Brother had a wonderful evening last night.  

Mike I am sorry about the rain - but I bet it smells so wonderful in the mountains right now.  Ah...  Hope you get an opportunity to fish.  What day are you going home?  



Rear tire for BMW is secured.

----------


## MIke R

Glad to hear Amys RC went well......


The weather has improved much and you are right Erma, the  smells in the Smokey Mountain air are amazing following the rain...so weekend riding is looking good

Erma...I have to leave Monday.....the shops are reopening for the summer season next week and I ve used all my sick days at school so its time to stop playing for now and get back to work....


yesterday was southern cooking/cuisine day....BBQ...moonshine...hush puppies...everything rocked


today is northern cooking/cuisine day....most of these people, with the exception of my riding partner from Providence, wouldn't know good Italian food if they fell into...so i am going to cure that tonight

I ve been cooking a gravy ( spaghetti sauce ) all day with hot and sweet sausage and hand rolled meatballs simmering in it.....

I'm doing proscuitto/melon....stuffed artichokes....and fresh mozz,basil,tomato for apps

then a good ol fashion pasta and meatballs and sausage with garlic bread dinner....

for dessert I stumbled upon some wild blackberries while I was fishing this morning so I picked a bag full...I have them soaking in cognac all day and I will pour that all over the vanilla ice cream...


and of course..beau coup sangiovese red wine


should be a good time

----------


## phil62

Mike, I can't believe I flew over this fabulous spread and could  not figure a way to drop in! All is well. I am home safe and sound. I can't even feel anything that feels like dental work has been done-100% aok. Thanks for the concern and keep having fun, Amy

----------


## GramChop

mike, that meal sounds like it would rival anything we ate in the north end of boston a couple of weeks ago.

amy...welcome home, my friend.  i'm glad your tooth is good.  there is nothing more life-interferring than tooth pain!  i look forward to photos from your thelma and louise adventure with erma!

----------


## MIke R

well on this rainy day we have thrown in the towel and are done riding, as we are  going home tomorrow.....we did get some riding in yesterday....still the best riding in America here in my opinion

here are some pics....


 




Deal Gap where all the bikers converge after doing the Dragon...318 hairpin curves in 11 miles...going both up and down in elevation...



 



the "rides"





 





back at the lake house the dogwoods are in bloom

----------


## GramChop

that top photo is stunning, mike! 

i'm sorry your ride was cut short, but i'm thrilled that what you did do, you arrived alive!

thanks for taking us along!

----------


## tim

Mike,

Superb photos, mon ami!  Sounds like a really neat trip.  Do I assume correctly that the bikes were rented?

----------


## MIke R

rented???..oh God no!!..those are our bikes,two of them stay down here at the house and one gets trailered down

----------


## Erma

Mike,

At least with your location you can take advantage of good weather pockets.  

Where did you guys ride yesterday?

Hate the weather was crappy - much of a hangover today?  :blush: 

Maybe we will get to ride together next go round.  Safe trip home,  Erma


and Tim - "rented" ..... wash your mouth out son!

----------


## MIke R

Erma..yesterday we did a quick 60 mile loop out to Fontana...around the reservoir and back through Deals Gap

this will be an annual thing more than likely...so we'll catch up sooner or later

----------


## andynap

QUOTE:"and Tim - "rented" ..... wash your mouth out son! "

Erma- I'm the only one old enough here to call Tim "son"   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dorocke

Erma/Amy ~ I just did a quick read now of the thread!  Sounds like it was a great time!  

Mike~ I looove the Highlands!  My family goes there often.  


(Why was I referenced as "an Ashley" coming on??  What is this?  lol )

----------


## Erma

Ah, that would be from the picture issue (male/female).... it was just a misunderstanding and you weren't trying to make a statement :) 

 I used a term that some here took a different way....a little misunderstanding.  It is probably a stretch - I have an odd sense of humor   :Big Grin:

----------


## MIke R

Highlands and Cashier are great towns..we usually eat lunch at this great little spot in Highlands

----------


## Dorocke

Erma- no biggee. I think it was the boning thing?? LOL  doing the nasty, bumping uglies etc! LOL lol 

Mike- in 2007, we rented a log cabin in Cashiers for Tgiving with the whole family. The shops in Highlands are fab. Such understated class there. Low key. Love it, love it. The only thing that could tear me away from my SBH Tgiving retreat might be another one of these family retreats in Highlands.

----------


## GramChop

erma...you will live in infamy as the member who got "boned by her husband" and told the board about it!

i just re-read your original and...thanks, for making my day...again!

----------


## Dorocke

I think I recall this super-imposed "double entendre"/pun which I had not intended at all, in commenting on Amy's anniversary with forum and number of posts.  I got a PM from someone who appreciated the clever humor, and I was very confused by it!

----------

